# Home Made Tank With Rhom



## scooobi (May 19, 2011)

Will try and get a better picture,base and lid are made in black glass.


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

Sounds great... can't wait to see a pic


----------



## scooobi (May 19, 2011)

LOL SORRY,HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

wow! awesome!


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

Great looking tank... I love the dark look of it

And sweet rhom as well


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Kick ass setup and rhom!...


----------



## scooobi (May 19, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## KingPygo (Jul 7, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

awesome tank !!!!


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Very very very nice tank layout and fish.........!


----------

